# Sous Vide and it's container



## boudreaux (Feb 16, 2019)

The idea of Sous Vide is brand new to me, so I'm in research mode here. First off, I notice that most cooks use a plastic bend of some type. I wonder if that is needed or can a cook use a proper sized stock pot for cooking Sous Vide. I already have an 8qt, a 10 qt, and a 12 qt and a 20 qt stockpot. I would hate to see buying a plastic container for no reason. 

"DO I NEED A PLASTIC CONTAINER"...???


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 16, 2019)

No you don't. I used my Insta-pot um, pot for quite awhile until I bought the Rubbermaid container. You'll want to cover the top somehow for insulation, probably could use tin foil or plastic wrap. I used ping pong balls. $7-8 for 50 at Amazon. If you use tin foil or plastic wrap don't cover the upper part of your sous vide apparatus with it. The electronics and steam/moisture are not a good match.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2019)

I use all sorts of containers . I just wanted to add to the thoughts above ( which is good advice ) some of it will depend on which SV machine you get . I have the Anova that has an adjustable ( for height / depth ) clamp that holds it to the pot . I think others have a fixed clamp which may not work with some pots .


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 16, 2019)

My go to is an 8qt SS stock put with a 20qt on standby for a big job, but the 8qt holds quite a bit for just the 2 of us.

Barry.


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> No you don't. I used my Insta-pot um, pot for quite awhile until I bought the Rubbermaid container. You'll want to cover the top somehow for insulation, probably could use tin foil or plastic wrap. I used ping pong balls. $7-8 for 50 at Amazon. If you use tin foil or plastic wrap don't cover the upper part of your sous vide apparatus with it. The electronics and steam/moisture are not a good match.


The two insta pots with the dial and not membrane switches (Ultra and Max instapots) have sous vide features built in for what fits in. The Ultra insta pot you hit the Ultra button and select temp and turn off keep warm feature in the list and the Max has a sous vide button.


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 16, 2019)

dr k said:


> The two insta pots with the dial and not membrane switches (Ultra and Max instapots) have sous vide features built in for what fits in. The Ultra insta pot you hit the Ultra button and select temp and turn off keep warm feature in the list and the Max has a sous vide button.


Thanks, thats good to know! I'll keep that in mind in case mine ever goes south.


----------

